# Laptops? WAY off topic, but....



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I figure since we can talk about vacuums, we can talk computers! lol

Does anyone have a laptop they absolutely LOVE? Mine is about to DIE. It is acting up...real bad. Toshiba Satellite, and its 2 years old. I've been researching and reading customer reviews for a few days now and I'm more confused than ever. Help! Suggestions? Recommendations?

I'll spend whatever for a good/reliable one.

I'm PM'd a few of you already about the Macs, so I'm still considering them, too  Can I run the AOL on the Mac? I'm still trying to figure out the printer thing w/ those too and if I would need my own printer?

TIA!
Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara,
I have a 2yr old satelite aswell, and it is perfect. What has Gucci done to you laptop?? hahahaha
Hmmm, perhaps go MAC?

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have an HP Pavilion zv6000 that I LOVE!
It's 2 years old and NOT dying if that tells you anything! ha!
Although with how much electronics change these days, you prob can't even buy this one anymore! ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

One: I would die a slow horrible death if I had to use a pc everyday. 

Two: WHY on earth would you want AOhelL on any machine much less a mac. 

I know.. go ahead and say it... tell me to MYOB ound:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Mine is about to DIE. It is acting up...real bad. Toshiba Satellite, and its 2 years old. Kara[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh Kara, Don't tell me that. I just got a Toshiba Satellite a few months ago for my B.D.
> 
> Regis and Kelly had some great laptops on TV this morning. I didn't write down the names though. If you are a fan, you can always try their website. Maybe it lists the products shown.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We're halfway in the market for a new computer (I won't even tell you how old the current pc is!) and are seriously considering a Mac. You can run Windows on a mac, so I would imagine you could run AOL that way if you really had to!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You can run AOL on mac, you don't need windows. AOL works great on a mac, has its own version. 

You can run windows on a mac and everyone was excited about it, but honestly its a pain. And most mac people can't stand using windows so Im thinking they dont. What programs do you use most?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I have an HP ...something. The model ends in 8000. I'm not at home so I can't check but it's been awesome!! it's 17" and it's entertainment ready with an AMD turion processor which is really good when you're running either media apps or things like photoshop and such. 

I thought about a mac (melissa) but at the time they didn't have the pro's that had both windows and mac on them.. I'm a windows person and mac makes me want to hurt people..so that was a no go. But were I to get a new computer it would be a macbook pro with windows on it... That way I can run photoshop on the apple side which is soo much nicer.

The only thing I would try to stay away from (which is hard when buying a pc right now) is one with vista on it. There's still WAY too many operating bugs they haven't worked out of it yet. IF you get one with vista, get XP and load that over it instead. Just a suggestion.

I did a crap load of research just before I bought my HP so... just call me the brains when it comes to this..I sware it was like...4 months of researching before I Dropped that much money on it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hated my Toshiba Satelite- that is what I get for buying a cheap computer! Back to the Sony 

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The only reason why I'm leary of giving up my AOL account is because I've had this email addy for YEARS and still have people from the dark ages that can find me! lol, that, and I have some anonymity with my IP, if need be...or my browser  Not that I go to shady places or anything..but my kids also use their aol addy's. I guess I keep it for the emails, even though I mostly use the Windows browser!

All this talk about VISTA has me considering going MAC. My daughter has Vista, and I've used it a few times, and I'm not really impressed. I prefer XP (which is on my satellite).

I'm SOOOO disappointed in the satellite. The battery has NEVER lasted more than an hour, in fact....it was recalled (the battery) I never bothered to send it in for a new one, I just keep it plugged in the wall all the time. I don't think I want another satellite, as I keep reading bad reviews. I think there are a few Satellite models that hold up well, but atleast half seem to have 'problems' (from what I've experienced, and what I've read on review sites...mostly with battery and/or operating issues)

2 years is disappointing! Especially when I paid around $1500 for it.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What programs do I use most? Well, word and Publisher for work. I suppose I could always use Publisher on another computer in the house if I needed to? I'd still have Windows here.

What is wrong w/ the Windows program for Mac? Like, say..if I had to put Publisher on it?

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have Gateway notebook/tablet PC laptop, use it everyday and love it. It is at least 3 years old and stiil going strong. It converts to a notebook for taking short or longhand notes in meetings. Several of the agents have changed from HP to Gateway because of the short life span of the HPs.

I still get a full 4 hours on my Gateway battery. I also had a satellite before this Gateway and they are not in the same class.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am going to agree with Mindy, I love my HP but I have been running Vista for awhile (wanted to check it out) I have not had a lot of problems with it but geeez do they have to change everything sooo much?? I do a lot of spread sheets for work and I feel like I had to learn a whole new program again. I am spoiled in the fact that my company is HP authorized and one of the things we do is laptop repair. My IT guy is an angel and always gets to play with my computers before I bring them home, I get all kinds of neat things added and taken out. Thats probably why I have not had any problems with Vista on mine. The newer computers also come with way to many adds and junk hidden that slow things way down and mess other things up.

Most programs that you are running on windows will allow you a free upgrade to Vista but I think if it was me and I had no IT guy I would dump Vista and stay with Windows.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Apple always rates well with reviews..especially consumer reports. I sware consumer reports would have apple's babies if it could. They rated HP well though so that was a good second for me.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

We have 2 Dell Inspirons one is the 8600 and our newest is the E1505 but it has Vista Windows system on it and we are really having a hard time adjusting to it. But we have been really happy with our Dell laptops.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I figure since we can talk about vacuums, we can talk computers! lol
> 
> Does anyone have a laptop they absolutely LOVE? Mine is about to DIE. It is acting up...real bad. Toshiba Satellite, and its 2 years old. I've been researching and reading customer reviews for a few days now and I'm more confused than ever. Help! Suggestions? Recommendations?
> 
> ...


Kara ..

I have a DELL E1505 INSPIRON and love it! Of course I'm a retired Intel person and Dell happens to be one of their biggest customers.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am on a Dell laptop right now, I dont know the name or number but I like it, and I have been able to do my business while on vacation, and be on the forum, and email, and everything else, I am happy with it. It you decide to go with a Dell, I can find out what this is, I do like it a lot!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I am on a Dell laptop right now, I dont know the name or number but I like it, and I have been able to do my business while on vacation, and be on the forum, and email, and everything else, I am happy with it. It you decide to go with a Dell, I can find out what this is, I do like it a lot!!


Laurie...Look for the name and model at the top edge above the key board.

I know most people in the business world have Dells. Also, if you call Dell they are very helpful in helping you get what you want and also in the area of support. One thing you want to make sure of though is not to rush into any great bargains as sometime PC's don't have the capability to upgrade the operating system (i.e. Window XE to Vista)

One last thing...I have heard that the upgrades with Vista are not all that great. Personally I am not rushing to upgrade,,


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have as toshiba laptop that I use for a slideshow program which isnt mac, and the battery doesnt work. I have to keep it plugged in. All my photographer friends who are pc are either Dell or Sony. Mostly Dell.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Are you confused yet Kara?? The sad part about computers is they all have the same things inside its the up-sell of all the things you dont need that will kill you. My suggestion would be just write down everything that you need and anything that you might like to add (programs) You dont need to spen 1000's to get a good computer besides it will be obsolete the day after you buy it lol. The 3 mfg I would stay with is Dell, Sony & HP.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ugh dell. We get more problems with dell coming into our store than any other pc.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

Yep! I'm confused still....

I've had a few bad experiences with the Dell Desktops, but we've never owned a laptop from them. HP? Well...hit or miss, Toshiba is definately OUT. I'll have to look into Sony, and go check out a MAC in RL at the mall and hopefully I'll have a better idea.

I don't really know what I want other than a 15-17 inch screen, preferably 17! lol, a battery that will last atleast 2.5 hours would be great for flights! 

I don't game, I have a few slots games, but I haven't even loaded them to this computer yet! LOL, So...I don't have a real specific purpose except for playing around, watching an occasional movie, picture editing, Publisher documents, etc.

What kind of complaints do you hear about Dell, Mindy? I should ask my Cousin who works for them, but then again......she'd start family drama if I didn't buy one from her, she sells them....so maybe not.

Kara


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I love Dell - I ran a network of about 100 Dells - 30 or so laptops. We did have a Toshiba tablet - nice machine - and a couple of IBM thinkpads - also nice machines.  I have three Dell laptops at home at home, a compaq laptop (smaller and therefore more portable) and one older Gateway that just won't die. I'm on a Dell Latitude 810 now - it is pretty large for a laptop.

It really depends what you are looking for in a laptop - portability, tablet, etc.

My son had a school issued mac laptop - I hated the thing - but I never really gave it a chance. It was quite a number of years ago and I was running a Novell network at the time- I was so frustrated trying to install a printer - something that should have taken me 5 minutes took me two nights. That being said, if you are doing a lot of publishing, Mac may be the way to go.

Arlene


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine is a Dell Latitude D820 - at least that is what it says on the upper left side. We really like it, but I really think that it is all a personal preference. I dont choose them myself, DH gets whatever he wants and I just use it. Sorry I cant be of much help.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I have Sony Vaio. I like it except it died the first month I had it, I had to send it in and they replaced the motherboard. I've had no problems since (about 5 months).

I have Vista and I like it. I was upset, however, that I had to upgrade all of my Office programs and my Streets and Trips program because none would work with Vista. Office 2007 is a lot different from my old 2000 version, but that isn't a fault with Vista, that is a fault with Office. Everything else works with Vista okay though. 

I am NOT a Mac fan.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a Dell Inspiron #### for 7 years and recently, I dropped it twice. The only thing that broke was the external wireless card and the CD Rom. It was old so I bought a new Dell Inspiron 1520. It is Vista, but I haven't had any problems, yet. I don't use it for much, just pay bills, some games, the web and mostly the forum. Oh and the business bookkeeping.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I figure since we can talk about vacuums, we can talk computers! lol
> 
> Does anyone have a laptop they absolutely LOVE? Mine is about to DIE. It is acting up...real bad. Toshiba Satellite, and its 2 years old. I've been researching and reading customer reviews for a few days now and I'm more confused than ever. Help! Suggestions? Recommendations?
> 
> ...


YES!!! Also I think any printer will work


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This is Melissa's twin sister posting this, Melissa is working on the calendar.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ound:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ound:ound: that was great Melissa--oops Melissa's twin :becky: :becky:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:
My daughter got a BA and her concentration was computer graphics. She is a MAC snob. She yells at me all the time to get a MAC.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ummm.... Just dont want this to happen to Gucci. We _do_ need movies of her. I would hate for her to start looking like Stogie. Im just saying.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a Sony Vaio, 17", VGN-AR500. I love the computer but hate Vista and had nothing but trouble with it from the beginning. I had to have my hard drive reformatted about a month after I got it because of problems due to Vista, losing everything that I had put on it. If I would have tried to load XP, it would have voided the warranty.

The other thing is that if you plan on carrying it threw lots of airports, it gets heavy. I had a very difficult time finding a nice bag that was large enough for it until I found a company out of SF. It is called WaterField and they custom make all their products, even taking the name and model of your computer to make sure it will fit in the bag. I LOVE the bag! It was much pricier than I expected, but worth every penny. It's really great quality. Check out their website, I went with the pink leather trim  on mine. 

Good luck!

Beverly


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have 2 Macs and I love them. I really hated PC's and made the switch a few years ago. They are so much easier, in every aspect!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have three Gateways, an older one at the office and two at home. One has AMD Turion and I hate it, it runs too hot (otherwise a good computer), the other is a tablet. I've had many brands over the years and the Gateways have been very reliable -- no problems whatsoever.

I don't mind Sony, other than the fact that it does some screwy things with some programs and my desktop from them (only about two years old) so distorts colors on the monitor as to drive me crazy since I do a lot of graphic work.

People do love Mac but I'd have a problem with it since so many of the programs I have won't run on it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I have three Gateways, an older one at the office and two at home. One has AMD Turion and I hate it, it runs too hot (otherwise a good computer), the other is a tablet. I've had many brands over the years and the Gateways have been very reliable -- no problems whatsoever.
> 
> I don't mind Sony, other than the fact that it does some screwy things with some programs and my desktop from them (only about two years old) so distorts colors on the monitor as to drive me crazy since I do a lot of graphic work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I had a Dell laptop before my Mac (official Mac convert here) and I hated it! Dell customer services sucks so much. Within the first YEAR, the CD Rom stopped working (that was 4 months after I bought it), the hard drive started shutting down for no odd reason and I had to restart the computer every single time I closed the laptop and reopened it. It was insane. Oh and when I called to get these issues fixed it was a 4 hour ordeal of "Are you sure you have your computer ON?" I was seriously about to punch something.

Anyway, now I'm using a Mac and am much more stress free.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Btw, Jaguar RULES Vista DROOLS.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Btw, Jaguar RULES Vista DROOLS.


Love Iphoto!!!:whoo:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Lina said:


> I had a Dell laptop before my Mac (official Mac convert here) and I hated it! Dell customer services sucks so much. Within the first YEAR, the CD Rom stopped working (that was 4 months after I bought it), the hard drive started shutting down for no odd reason and I had to restart the computer every single time I closed the laptop and reopened it. It was insane. Oh and when I called to get these issues fixed it was a 4 hour ordeal of "Are you sure you have your computer ON?" I was seriously about to punch something.
> 
> Anyway, now I'm using a Mac and am much more stress free.


Lina.. :frusty: ALL customer service stinks, as it's all OUTSOURCED!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I've actually found Mac support to be extremely helpful! I've had problems with my ipod before and they were excellent. Then again, living in NYC, I just walk into their 24-hour store close to my house and there's always someone there to help. So I guess it's a little different.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Lina said:


> Diane, I've actually found Mac support to be extremely helpful! I've had problems with my ipod before and they were excellent. Then again, living in NYC, I just walk into their 24-hour store close to my house and there's always someone there to help. So I guess it's a little different.


That's great,. Lina, as computer problems can be sooooo maddening!

When I had an HP a few years ago their support was here also, and they were awesome!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do love the commercials... I am just too scared to switch over. I hear all these MAC problems and programs not working... it scares me!

We have an old Dell Inspiron which has held up wonderfully. No problems-definitely got our money's worth! Then we have a sony vaio that is amazing- very light, works great, etc. I love it!

I just refuse to buy anything from bestbuy again- my toshiba was "sent out" 4 times. They had a lemon policy, I got a second one and then 3 months after my warranty wore out, the laptop screen blew out so not worth replacing it!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Umm.. Dear Melissa's Twin Sister, thanks for the videos!!!!! ound: I just wish I wasn't drinking coffee when watching them, I ended up choking! lol You are "Mac" too,like Melissa, ehh??  Mac is a bit sexier.

Yeah...I would definately dig the video editing on a Mac, that's a beni.

Lina, I had problems with my iPod too, it kept freezing all the time, especially when I would put it in the Bose speaker system I bought. I ended up losing 2,000 or so songs! :frusty: The PC w/ my iTunes on it crashed. I keep meaning to try to transfer my songs back to a different PC, but I worry I will lose it all! The music is still on my iPod, but no longer on a computer. Darned technology.

Of course, they tell you to back up everything on CD's......but who has time for that in RL? lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, and Melissa's twin sister.....thanks for helping me out since Melissa is really busy with the calendar, and polar bears, and baby pictures, and senior pictures, and moving, and Christmas, and houseguests, and Tony Romo stalking..and all that stuff. ound:

hehe.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have another question..

If I get a Mac...will it be compatible with the Netgear router that I have? It doesnt' need a special router does it?

Sorry, but my 12 and 15 year old kids arent' here to answer this question! ound:

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I never like to recommend anything, but as far as Gateway service I had one problem in 3 three years and that was the latch. They sent the box next day and I had my computer back in with a fixed latch in 48 hours.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

a little late- piping in here. But we use only MAC in our little family--- also at both our work places. I am a total computer phobe (funny since I work in television) and even I can find my way around a MAC. And as Melissa's twin pointed out with that excellent video-- they are just way cooler. And if you notice in all the movies and tv shows-- the white house and cia and anti-terrorist units all use Macs. (LOL I doubt they do in real life- but hollywood sure likes the look of them) 

And Kara, I can't see your DH going for anything but the best for his Lovely wife and little princess Gucci to strut her stuff all over the web. I like the 14" titanium powerbook myself.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy!

Are you kidding? My husband can be cheap when he wants to be! lol, he's only anal about the 'best' with certain things. I'd be the first in the family to "Go mac".......How funny to say that! ound:

What's the biggest one? 16?

The ONLY thing I like about my Satellite is the 17 inch screen, and its fairly light. I should've known better when it says "MADE IN CHINA" real big on the bottom of the thing. haha.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Sandi!

My daughter has a refurbished Gateway laptop and it is actually a really good computer! Considering we bought it at a pawn shop for a kid's first computer..it has held up really well. Thanks for pointing that out too! Gateway is still in the running! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they have a 17" powerbook now. it is gorgeous and great for editing.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I use a netgear router. I have a 17inch laptop, cant live without it. And they are much lighter then PC's no doubt. The cool thing on an airplane, you just have this teeny cord that goes from your computer to the cig lighter. No big boxes and adapters. 

Kara... If I were you I would take your Ipod into an Apple Store and take your laptop. 
When you hook up your Ipod to a new computer w/ Itunes. ( Or even an old one, as long as the Ipod wasnt registered to that one before. ) It will give you an option to copy 
all your Ipod songs into Itunes. Then they are forever there. 

You dont have to burn Cd's to back up. Just go to Best Buy or THE APPLE STORE  and buy an external HD. Like a Lacie, and hook it up to your computer and drag your entire Itunes folder on it. 

Keep in mind there are only a handful of programs that are not mac. Now that mac is Intel, more and more programs are working. Microsoft makes Word, excel all those programs for Mac. I was under the impression that Publisher was gone, but IM not sure. 

OH and I LOVE my apple tv. I download tv shows for like $2 and they just zap from my computer to my HD TV, commercial FREE!!! It changed my life. For instance, last night I was busy on the calendar and missed Greys. But now I am downloading it and will watch it in 5 minutes with no commercials. 

LOVE 

Apple is more of a lifestyle, not a computer. 

Im a Dork 
I know. 
Its OK


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, yes Macs are compatible with Netgear routers. I have a Netgear and it work great.

Oh and as far as who has the time to backup stuff all the time... well... you want to know something cool about Jaguar? They have this automatic backup system called The Time Machine that comes with your Mac. Do you have an external hard drive? If not, I highly suggest you getting one! Anyway, when you plug in the hard drive for the first time, the Time Machine will ask if you want to backup your system on it. It will do everything automatically for you as you work on your laptop (you can even go to a different desktop - you can have up to 16 on Jaguar - to work so you don't have to keep looking at the progress). Once it is finished, every time you plug in the hard drive, your Time Machine will automatically update the files. If you leave the hard drive plugged in at all times, and this is really cool, it will save copies of the things you are working on (let's say a word document) every 10 minutes or so. If, for example, you were working on a document and you deleted a paragraph and wrote something else only to realize you didn't like it as much three days later, you can go to Time Machine, look up the document, and back it up by three days (or even three weeks or three months!). If that's not cool, I don't know what is.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa and Lina, Thanks! Yall' are doing a great job leaning me that direction! 

Melissa, your Apple TV sounds SO cool!!! I personally don't schedule my life around tv programs, even though there are ones I love. I never renewed my Tivo, lol.....but I like the idea of downloading and no commercials, that's for sure! I might have to check that out too.

I know I can transfer the iTunes, I've just been really leary to put them on this Toshiba POS in fear that it would explode. ound: I'd like to upgrade my iPod too, maybe I'll do it all it once upgrade and transfer the songs when I get my new laptop 

I'm not really attached to Windows, well...not anymore since I would have to upgrade alot of my software to Vista now, and that really *aggravates* me. I mean, how greedy are these people? :frusty: Annoying. I wonder how many people got pissed and bought a Mac? lol

The "Time Machine" sounds wonderful! I can't tell you how many times I've changed a document or deleted something that I had to go dig up again.
And thanks on letting me know the routers are compatible. I am CURSED when I go to any 'computer' type store, like Best buy or Comp USA..it never fails, I always get the sales assistant that knows NOTHING and stands there going 'Uhh..ehh..I dunno...I think so, yeah...Duh...Umm..what was your question? ohh..Ok..yeah..hmm..Well, maybe".:frusty: lol.....those type sales people FLOCK to me. haha.

Kara


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I think y'all are using some kind of subliminal suggestion from Steve Jobs. 
Apple......
Apple......
Apple......
Just kidding, I LOVVVVVVVEEEEE my Iphone. It makes me want a mac if it's as user friendly as my precious Iphone. hehe
Dawna
who has a Sony Vaio laptop and loves it. It's pearl white. That's mainly why I love it. hehe


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I Just bought a new sony Vaio .. I had one before and it was stolen during the remodel .. I had had it for over 4 years with no problems except it was not wireless .
I bought one with a smaller screen - it only weighs 4 lbs so it is easy to carry and steal so . they now have a tracking program c GPS that you can buy ..
I bought mine with Vista business as i had read in a computer magazine that it runs better with less problems than Vista home .
It comes with a fingerprint ID and a video camera .. as well . I have only had it a week but so far so good .. 
I have Aol as well Kara and I agree - it where my friends and family can find me .. I am reluctant to give it up and start all over .. Years ago I had AT& T and I do not want to tell you the problems i have had with them not to mention the porn that would show up .. 
As to other computers .. I have had two Dells . I had a laptop and a desktop . The laptop overheated and eventually just fried itself .. it had a recall which I heard about much later . I would never ever buy another one .. I was never offered a refund just sorry .. Their sevice was poor - I ended up waiting over two weeks for a sevice man for the desk top and then two additional weeks for a part .. I was without the computer for a month .
.. My son has a Dell laptop now and he loves it ..
As to a Mac - I bought them for family members as graduation gifts .. They love them . They used them for pictures ,graphics and film editing ..I think the younger generation l really likes them .. My son had a Mac years ago and he had to get rid of it as everything was running on windows and he could not run his business properly .. 
I did not have the time to learn something new right now so I went back to the Vaio .
I know a lot of people do not like them - they feel Sony does not have good tech support .. I bought a sevice contract with Compusa because of this .. 
My very first computer was a Toshiba laptop and I hated it .. it was so slow ..
I have read a lot of reviews in Computer magazines and a lot of them tend to constantly reccommend the Dell laptop. I just would not risk it . I really did not like their attitude when I would call them . I am now a little more informed and know that it is all mostly outsourced to India . Friends tell me they are trying to improve as their stock is down and they were losing ground with consumers due to poor service and inferior products - .
My son had a Gateway and it did not even last a year .. They use theirs for business so they are hard on it but still !!
It is a conudrum . also I think you have to decide what are you using it for mainly ... for business, for correspondence . for e mail for photos ..  oh yes Havanese forum !!
Have fun sorting through all this wonderful information . Hope you find a winner !!..


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara 

Melissa & Lina are doing a great job, they are making me want to try a mac..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CM, you have tried just about everything! My mom has a Sony Vaio and LOVES it, it is a *tiny* little thing, and I gravitate towards the *biggest* laptops. I just can't imagine typing on that lil' Vaio, although, she sticks it in her purse and carries around, and loves it! I know its probably ridiculous to pay to keep the email addy's, but I will say I do like the AOL spam filter, it keeps out crap better than my cox and business email addresses. But the browser annoys me, I can't upload to youtube or kodakgallery on AOL, so I could never survive with just aol.

Dawna...Pearl white? Prettttyy!:brushteeth: I didnt' realize there were so many Apple people until I started asking around, here and friends. They are more popular than I had initially thought.

I love that commercial! LOL I keep going back to watch it and laugh. ound:

My teeny bop daughter is the one pushing me to get a MAC because she wants one and hates Vista

But, really...it would just be mostly for home/personal use. I have a computer at work I could use, and ehh....let's see? 7 computers in my house!!!!!ound: I'm not even kidding! And an 8th one, Dell desktop in the closet. My husband's ex-wife has criticized our house for having So many computers and laptops! That we could never possibly "monitor" what the kids are doing on them. Has she not heard of net-nanny? heh.

Leeann, they are convincing, aren't they? 

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We had my husband's laptop while in Ca for Eukanuba and that thing was the biggest PIA so I didn't even bother to go on it very often. Vista takes a ton of memory and runs way too slow for me. Either that or he needs to add more something to that thing and it's only a couple of months old and wasn't cheap.
I was going to go with a laptop when my pc went out but was told that to get the speed I needed I was looking at a minimum of 3500.00 and then would have to upgrade it from there. I refuse to change to Vista until they work all the bugs out of it so my only option was to have a computer made. Everywhere I went, salesmen told me to wait a year before getting Vista which surprised me. I thought they'd do about anything for a sale. Have you checked into having one made? You get exactly what you want on it and get great speed.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Another Mac lover here, Kara! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Having one made? Like refurbishing? 

I'm not surprised that salespeople are telling you to stay away from Vista! lol, I've been reading SO many negative reviews on it. I have yet to find anyone that actually likes it! 

Where are you having your computer built? I'm surprised you can't find a laptop to suit your needs. I don't think my desktops at work are really better? I can't go back to a desktop! lol, I love my couch too much,  comfy!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've grown up with PCs and know that a lot of people rave about their Macs, but I don't like them. It's just a personal preference, but I have not found them to be as easy to use or intuitive as people claim. It's just me, I'm sure. 

We have a way too many computers in our home, several desktops and each of us has a laptop or notebook. (DH has two just because one isn't enough. LOL! ) My favorite of our laptops is my Fujitsu Lifebook, but it is a 17" screen and it is just too big to take easily when I travel. I love it in the motorhome because the screen is a good size, but when I'm heading out to a hotel, it just gets way too much of a burden to haul around easily. I'm going to get another one next year, but smaller so I can take it easily on the short weekend trips to dog shows.

My only (oops forgot to finish before I posted)

My only problem with it has been the touchpad mouse. I bought a portable, detachable wireless mouse that is supposed to override the touchpad mouse and it did for a long time, but all of a sudden I can't turn off the touchpad mouse anymore, so I have to put a Post It Note over the touchpad to keep from accidentally deleting things I write.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I have an IBM Thinkpad T42 (it would now be Lenovo) that is very sturdy, has a great keypad and is pretty darn reliable. My daughter just got a Dell Inspiron 1401 that we really like, but it's too soon to tell if it's wonderful. I'm happy enough with it that my other daughter is probably getting the same laptop for Christmas. We also have an Apple iBook. I like it for the most part, but I can't stand that there is no delete key and I really run into compatibility issues in this PC world. On the other hand, it never crashes or picks up viruses.

Edited to add - DD's new laptop has Vista, and so far no problems and we like it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There is no delete key?

How do you delete? lol

Thanks for the rec's 

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

errrr... what? MacBook have delete keys... I'm looking at mine right now. There is not backspace key if that's what you mean.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a delete key!!! 

For the record Apple Tv works with windows also, but um... they wouldn't match.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

l Just as an update .. And a FYI 

I have Vista Business from compusa with the service plan thinking they would be there to help when I needed it .
Well I just learned today that they are going out of business and they have no idea what will happen to their service contracts .. Duh !!
it appears they cannot compete with Best Buy .. Guess who got suckered as my Dad used to say .. - Do not get a computer from Compusa !!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the MacBook in white and i LOVE it!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

My brand new, beautiful 17 inch Macbook Pro arrived earlier this week..and I AM IN LOVE! It is SOOO very sweet and FAST, good gosh!! I'm impressed!

I sent the old Toshiba to get cleaned up and the hope is to have a backup, incase I need a Windows program of some sort besides Word, which I'm putting on the Mac, too.

It hasn't been very hard at all to learn a new system. I did read a few library books. If any of you suffer from insomnia, I highly suggest getting a computer operating systems book. *yawn* lol

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Kara, I'm glad you are happy with your choice.
I may just have to try mac for my next laptop.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I recently got the macbook air and LOVE IT! I have always had macs and mac desktops and the latest generation of laptops are really great! As a personal thing, I find macs way easier to use and much faster. I can undesstand why for some work things the pc's might be better, but the macs are really pretty even with them now and I think Apple is a gteat company. My family has had 7 macs through the years and none have ever broken. (One is about 15 years old now!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Kara! I'm so glad that you became a Mac convert. They are so much better than PCs, IMO.


----------

